# mephiston conversion



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

thought i should start posting here again after an extended hiatus(got bored with gaming in general).

so i thought after i got the gaming bug again i should post a conversion i did before i went M.I.A..

So here he is, mephiston, lord of death and bitch slapper general.














































i actually enjoyed working on this model, and yes that is sigvaulds head


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow he's looking great, can't wait to see him painted up!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow indeed, that's a great looking conversion. Glad you re-found the gaming bug and I hope you keep it long enough to get his bad boy painted up!

Rev


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice looking conversion mate!


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for the rep!!. originally i was going to model the left hand on top of a guardsmans head as if old mephii was litteraly stripping info from/frying his brain.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I think you did a great job man! Well done!! Sigvald's head was the greatest choice you could have made! nice...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That's a fantastic conversion. Sigvald's head looks good, but personally I would have stuck with Astaroth's head, though it might have proved awkward with the angle you have the pose at.


----------

